

Show HN: Protect your productivity zone - akaalias

Hi everyone, we've been working on a little piece of hardware (as in wood, magnet and acrylic!) in the past months that, seeing a lot of discussions on the ins and outs of physical workspaces, I think could be interesting to you.<p>Have a look at http://getyourkliks.com/ and let me know what you think!
======
botolo
Interesting idea but I don't like the execution. The thing seems to be a cheap
wood piece. I would do it in aluminium or other metallic material. I would
also try to find out a way to hide the not-used side of the gadget. Why don't
you use for example a gadget with lights (green or red)? It would be much
cooler.

Anyway, keep up the good work, you had an interesting idea.

~~~
akaalias
Thanks, I hear you -- For the first iteration (and validation) of the product
we think the simple, woodsy version does the job really well. For now.

The issue I personally have with LEDs is that they can get annoying to the
people around you and, if the signal (orange/green) is essentially the same as
with an analog counter-part, then what would the point really be? Of course,
once electronic, you could hook in sensors to read direction etc to update
your online jabber status etc (but can become gimmicky _and_ requires a
powersource of some kind, among other concerns)

------
debacle
> Your momentum gone, you blinked at the screen and went to the water cooler.
> It would be hours (maybe days) before you got back into that kind of zone...

Do people really have this problem?

~~~
akaalias
Absolutely yes.

------
akaalias
And of course a clickable link for your convenience:
<http://getyourkliks.com/>

